# Masonboro Island



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the deal with Masonboro? I have heard that the state bought it. Does this mean that it will be closed or are they planing something else for it. I hope it stays as is, it is one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## boone (Jun 4, 2008)

A few individuals still own parcels on Masonboro, and the state will buy 23 acres this summer. It shouldn't change anything.

Article here:
http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20080529/ARTICLE/967562707


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the idea was to make sure no one developed it. That it would stay open to the public


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*drive*

can you drive 4X4 on mansboro? any info would be great.....looking for another place to fish instead of kure/ft.fisher...thanks


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

You cannot. You need a boat to get there. I have been told in the old days people use to leave old cars over there and once you got there you could just jump into one and use it while you were there.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody needs to start a ferry service


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was a kid we used to paddle surfboards over to the island.
Fish, surf, kick back on the beach, then paddle back across late in the day. 
Good times


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yup.*

There used to be old cars over there.

I'm 35 years old, I have actually gone for a ride on Masonboro. I dont know when but I remember the ride. We were in a boat fishing the CB inlet and I remember setting ashore and pop's buddy starting a car and going riding. 

I also remember riding in a car at Fort Fisher and going to "the Swimming Hole" to get Sand Dollars. I think Dad had a plymouth back then. Hell, That was when it was cool to stand up in the front seat or crawl up into the back window area and laydown. I think I might have drove a couple times.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh but no, you cnat drive on Masonboro. There are still property owners there but the state nor the County would let anyone build there about ten years ago when a couple wanted to. Whodathunkit....County says its not zoned?????? Anyhow, I think someone agreed to sell their property to the state this year at the south end.


----------



## RareAirWerx (Jun 7, 2008)

There are a couple of old rusted "shells" of cars on the island still. I have seen them from the boat while cruising up and down the ICW here. UNCW marine biology students sometimes take 4wheelers on the island for study, but thats it for vehicles.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmmmm....I have heard rumors that Masonboro Island is clothing optional. Only if you don't get caught I guess.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Rumors abound....

it's not that it is clothing optional, but it's not policed so beach goers over there from time to time lay out topless.....

Also, about the cars. Some of them were placed over there as junk vehicles in order to provide for a type of jetty as well. mostly left today are engine blocks, axles, and tires. 

Ive dove there in the channel near the Flounder hole on clear days. the bottom is loaded with tangled anchors, coils of wireline and other eroded steel.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

speaking of diving around mase, the viz was unreal out there this evening. might have to get out the mask and fins and stab some fishies in the next few days out there.


----------

